
Show HN: Magic Name – Find the name of every email subscriber, without asking - samtoday
https://learntemail.sam.today/blog/magic-name/
======
petercooper
I don't know how _this_ system does it, but I've done this with FullContact
before (and [https://clearbit.com/](https://clearbit.com/) will do it too). I
have a few hundred thousand people and get about 50-60%.

Recently we tried using this data in the "To" field of emails we sent but it
actually caused open rates to go _down_ for some reason, so still figuring
that one out. Investigations with a few users showed using the full envelope
caused emails to go into different inboxes than were expected, but if you can
do it from the get go it would be a great technique.

------
hultner
How is success rate measured? I tried it and got an empty answer.

    
    
      > Informal name:
      > 
      > Full name:
      > 
      > Hope that it has worked well!
      > …

~~~
samtoday
Success rate is the % of people who we can find a name for. So you didn't
encounter a success :)

